# Brandungsangeln mit geflochtener Schnur!



## x (9. Februar 2006)

Moin Moin,

ich habe im Winter alle Brandungsrollen auf geflochtene Schnur umgestellt und als Schlagschnur die 15 m Keulenschnur genommen.
(TaperTips von Dega).

Ich Denke das ist Optimal, oder habt Ihr andere Erfahrungen?

Gruß
Thorstenweb


----------



## Koschi (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit geflochtener Schnur!*

Meine Erfahrung: nö, nicht optimal.

Das vorgeschaltete "Gummiband" nimmt Dir beim Wurf beim Aufladen der Rute den Vorteil einer durchgängigen Gedrehten wieder weg. Ohne Dehnung kannst Du dich optimal an das Wurfgewicht für Deine Rute heran tasten und alles heraus holen.

Die Bisserkennung ist mit vorgeschalteter Monofiler auch wieder etwas schlechter.

Ich lasse sie weg. Entweder komplett Gedreht oder eben komplett Monofil (ist an manchen Tagen sehr wichtig, die auch noch dabei zu haben).


----------



## Klaus S. (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit geflochtener Schnur!*

Du kannst angeln wie du willst  
Der eine macht es so...der andere so...und der nächste wieder ganz anders.
Aber @Koschi hat schon Recht damit das bei monofiler Schlagschnur sich die Rute lange nicht so gut aufläd wie bei geflochtenen Schnüren. Ich hab auch geflochtene Schlagschnur für meine monifilen Hauptschnüren.
Aber wie schon gesagt es ist einfach alles erlaubt. Am besten ist natürlich immer noch wenn man Geflecht mit Geflecht verbindet und Monofil mit Monofil. Ich hätte auch nicht alle Spulen mit geflochtener bespult da manchmal die monofile Schnur im Vorteil ist.

Viel Spaß beim testen....


----------



## x (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit geflochtener Schnur!*

Moin,
beim werfen sehe ich das auch so!
Aber nur geflochtene Schnur ist wie eine Ankerkette, und im Drill hast du mehr Ausschlitzer. Sicher ich kann die Bremse anders einstellen, aber durch die 15 m Keulenschnur dachte ich einen gesunden Kompromis gefunden zu haben.
Und für die Fingerkuppen, ist eine mono Schlagschnur auch gesünder!   

Aber der eine so, der andere so, ist schon richtig, aber mal gut zu Wissen, was so gemacht und bewertet wird!

Gruß
Thorstenweb


----------



## sunny (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit geflochtener Schnur!*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte auch nicht alle Spulen mit geflochtener bespult da manchmal die monofile Schnur im Vorteil ist.



Wann denn|kopfkrat ?


----------



## a.bu (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit geflochtener Schnur!*

Moin ,

ich fasse ausser beim Pilken überhaupt keine geflochtene an . Warum auch ?
Das man weiter wirft halte ich für ein Gerücht , Bisserkennung na ja wer seine Bisse an ner Mono nicht sieht ist selbst schuld . 
Ausserdem fehlt der Farbwechsel bei den meisten Schnüren , so daß es ziehmlich schwierig ist eine bestimmte Entfernung genau wieder anzuwerfen .
Natürlich gibt es die gefärbte X-tron von Dega aber da bekomme ich für 1 Spule 4 Mono Keulen .
Wer ausserdem schon mal ein kleines Miesmuschelriff mit Geflochtener beangelt hat wird sich mit Sicherheit fragen ob draussen einer mit ner Schere steht und am laufenden Meter die Hauptschnur durchschneidet bei einem sollchen Grund ist die Mono haushoch im Vorteil .
Dann gibt es Tage da verhilft einem die geflochtene zu wahren Fehlbissarien und ausserdem schlitzen leicht gehakte Fische sehr viel schneller aus .
Wer dann auch noch eine geflochtene Schlagschnur fischt , der vergewaltigt
nicht nur seine Finger sondern auch die Brandungsruten , jede Rute wird durch das Werfen irgendwann mal weich bei einer Schnur ohne Dehnung wird dieser Prozess um ein vielfaches beschleunigt .
Wer dann mal einen Schnurstau beim werfen hat , kann seine Sicringeinlagen
irgenwo draußen in der Ostsee suchen (kenne zwei Leute die das hinter sich haben) .
Ich denke das sind viele Gründe bei der guten alten Mono zu bleiben , aber jeder wie er meint .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Klaus S. (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit geflochtener Schnur!*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wann denn|kopfkrat ?


 
Zitat:
Zitat von *Klaus S.*
_Ich hätte auch nicht alle Spulen mit geflochtener bespult da manchmal die monofile Schnur im Vorteil ist._



Z.B. wenn du mit Krallenbleien fischt. Bei Geflecht drückt jede Welle gleich auf das Blei was bei der monofilen Schnur nicht der Fall ist da die monofile mit ihrer Dehnung so einiges abfängt. Ratzfatz liegt das Blei wieder vor deinen Füssen.


----------



## x (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit geflochtener Schnur!*

Moin,
ich muss sagen, das die geflochtene immer mehr im Brandungsangeln ankommt.
Nicht die alte Generation Schnur, sonder die Neue.
Auch bei der Keulenschnur ist es ärgerlich wenn diese reist, und bei Muscheln geht die Mono genauso dahin.
Auch bei Hackern, reist bei der geflochtenen die 15m Schlagschnur ab, bei der Keulenschnur bist du fast alles los.

Dadurch daß eine 15m Keulenschnur die Extra dafür produziert wurde vorgeschaltet wird, kann ich von beiden Vorteilen der Schnüre profitieren.

Naja jeder macht da seine Erfahrung, und alle Punkte die hier genannt wurden haben seine Berechtigung.

Gruß Thorstenweb


----------



## Rosi (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit geflochtener Schnur!*

Thorsten, erzähl mal. Welches ist die neue Generation Geflochtene?


----------



## Agalatze (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit geflochtener Schnur!*

@ thorsten
genauso wie du würde ich es NICHT machen.
dann schon eher umgekehrt. ich finde gerade die geflochtene zum werfen besser. so lade ich meine rute wesentlich besser auf, da sie sehr hart ist.

zu deiner lösung stellt sich mir die frage wieso du nicht gleich nur mono fischt ??


----------



## mcmc (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit geflochtener Schnur!*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Moin ,
> 
> ich fasse ausser beim Pilken überhaupt keine geflochtene an . Warum auch ?
> Das man weiter wirft halte ich für ein Gerücht , Bisserkennung na ja wer seine Bisse an ner Mono nicht sieht ist selbst schuld .
> ...



Du hast beschrieben, wann eine Mono im Vorteil ist. Hat man viele Fehlbisse, muss man auf Mono umschalten, sehe ich auch so. Ausschlitzen gehakter Fische ist mit Geflecht leichter moeglich. Stimmt, man muss in jedem Fall gefuehlvoller drillen.Ich fische daher zunaechst  mit Mono und Geflecht, um zu sehen, was besser geht. Was aber kein Geruecht ist, dass nicht nur ich mit Geflecht weiter werfe (Rute Shimano Technium, Rolle Shimano Technium). Regelmaessig habe ich an der Geflecht-Rute erste Bisse (Dorsch), da die einfach weiter draussen liegt. Ich habe bei Shimano-Ruten auch noch nie eine Ringeinlage verloren. Bei meinen frueheren Zebco WC II allerdings schon. Ist vielleicht auch eine Materialfrage. Daneben fische ich seit 6 Jahren auch zwei Shimano Twin Power 4,25 BX, ohne dass ich bisher festgestellt haette, die Ruten seien mit Geflecht weich geworden. Meinen Finger schuetze ich mit einem abgeschnittenen Finger eines Gummihandschuhs. Habe meinen Finger noch nie verletzt. Schnurstau mit Geflochtener auf Shimano-Rollen kenne ich nicht. Was mal passiert, ist das sich der Knoten zwischen Fireline-Hauptschnur und Fireline-Schlagschnur loest, so dass sich Schlagschnur und Vorfach verabschieden. Bei Haenger loest sich auch der Knoten. Nur die Schlagschnur ist weg. Neue Schlagschnur vorgeknotet und gut ist. Geflecht kann man auch laenger fischen. Mono muss ich schon nach zwei Abenden auswechseln, weil sie nicht mehr so leicht von der Rolle kommt. Die Mono-Keulen sind fast immer Billig-Schnuere. Ich bin weiter der Meinung, wenn Geflecht, dann komplett als Haupt- und Schlagschnur, wie auch bei Mono.


----------



## Koschi (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit geflochtener Schnur!*

@ MCMC: Kein Geld mehr für ä's, ü's und ö's?? |muahah: 

(Insider)


----------



## mcmc (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit geflochtener Schnur!*

Alles fuers Geraet ausgegeben...uebrigens Pro Cup klappt bei uns


----------



## taz (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit geflochtener Schnur!*

Moin,



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Das man weiter wirft halte ich für ein Gerücht , Bisserkennung na ja wer seine Bisse an ner Mono nicht sieht ist selbst schuld .



also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man mit geflochtener weiter wirft!

Deine Aussage mit der Bisserkennung bei der Mono ist widersprüchlich.
Die Bisserkennung bei einer monofilen Schnur ist schlechter, als mit Geflochtener, einfach aufgrund der Dehnung der Monofilen. Mit der Geflochtenen hast Du einen viel besseren Kontakt zum Fisch und hast mit Sicherheit eine bessere Bisserkennung, als mit Monofiler.

Das mit dem Finger schonen beim Werfen... naja..., bischen tape/pflaster um den Finger oder Handschuh an, dann ist das kein Problem mit geflochtener zu werfen. Ich werfe direkt mit meiner geflochtenen Hauptschnur und brauche einen Fingerschutz nur für Gewalt-/Weitwürfe. Alles Übungssache... 

Was das Ausschlitzen und die Muschelbänke angeht haste Recht.

Der Grund warum ich keine Schlagschnur fische, ist der, dass ich meine Ruten mit der Geflochtenen viel besser aufladen kann, als mit einer Mono-Schlagschnur. Aber das ist Geschmackssache, auf jeden Fall werfe ich ohne Schlagschnur weiter, als mit und zwar deutlich  

Grüße,
.\\arkus


----------



## a.bu (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit geflochtener Schnur!*

Na ja , wie ich schon sagte ist alles halt Geschmackssache .
Was das werfen angeht , habt Ihr das mal auf nem Sportplatz ausprobiert und wirklich verglichen ? Ich hab es probiert und habe mit geflochtener nicht weiter geworfen . Kann aber auch sein das mir da ein wenig die Übung fehlt#c .
Dann zum "weich" werden der Ruten . Leider ermüdet irgendwann mal jede Brandungsrute egal ob Shimano , Daiwa oder oder.... Wer 2 Jahre regelmäßig seine Ruten fischt und dann den gleichen Rutentyp neu in die Hand nimmt wird sich wundern wieso er plötzlich 10 bis 15 Meter weiter wirft (wetten dass).
Der Grund ist ganz einfach , jeder Kohlefaserblank besteht aus "Kohlefasermatten" die um einen Metallkern gewickelt werden , je höher diese Matten verdichtet werden um so weniger Material kann man verwenden und um so höherwertig werden die Ruten (deswegen sind teure Shimano Ruten auch so schön leicht) .
Warum werden Ruten weich ?
Weil durch einen Wurf das Material gedehnt und gleichzeitig gestaucht wird , irgenwann fangen winzige Fasern im Rutenblank an zu reißen und das Material fängt schleichend an zu ermüden die Rute wird weich . Brandungsruten werden durch den langen Hebel und die hohen Wurfgewichte
extrem belastet deshalb merkt man es hier viel schneller als z.B. bei einer Pilkrute .
Nun zu der geflochtenen Schlagschnur , zieht man einen Wurf voll durch so geht aufgrund der geringen Dehnung dieser sofort voll ins Material . Eine Monoschnur hat natürlich den gleichen Effekt nur eben viel schonender .

Die Bisserkennung bei geflochtener ist natürlich sehr viel besser als bei Mono , wobei ich meine Ruten gene extrem hoch ins Dreibein stelle und mir mit der Mono so gut wie kein Biss entgeht . 

Bin halt kein Fan der geflochtenen Schnüre,

|wavey: Gruß Andreas


----------



## Koschi (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit geflochtener Schnur!*

Auf welche Keulenschnur schwörst Du dann übrigens? Gibt ja doch ein paar Unterschiede.... und wenn Du ausschließlich mit Monofil angelst, willst DU ja dfie Beste. Die ist für Dich?

Wie oft muss die Schnur runter (wegen krisselig und so...)? Also wie oft gehst Du mit einer Monofil los?

Ich mag beide.... aber das sagte ich ja schon! Gebe aber zu, dass ich bei der Keule bislang nur nach dem Preis gegangen bin...


----------



## a.bu (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit geflochtener Schnur!*

Moin Koschi ,

ich halte es mit der Monokeule so wie Du , bin da auch sehr preisorientiert .
Zur Zeit fische ich die casting line die kostet um die 5 Euro . Im Grunde tuen sich die Schnüre alle nichts mit Ausnahme der komischen Quantum Billigkeule die man wirklich nicht empfehlen kann . Es gibt ohnehin nur wenige Firmen die Schnüre herstellen Firma Xy bestellt die und die Farbgebung sowie das firmenspezifische Label und fertig ist die High Tec-Keule , genau die gleiche Schnur wird von einer anderen Firma in einer anderen Farbgebung zu einem anderen Preis angeboten . Übrigens entsprechen Tragkraftangaben meistens den Vorgaben des Vertreibers , das heist nichts anderes als das der Vertreiber dem Hersteller sagt ich möchte ne 30er mit ner Tragkraftangabe von beispielsweise 10kg auf dem Verkaufslabel . Die ganze Sache ist eine große Verarsche . 
Das gleiche Spiel findet bei den Ruten statt , hier bestellen unterschiedliche Firmen bei einem Hersteller das ist das gleiche Spiel wie bei den Schnüren und bei vielen anderen Artikeln . Früher war Korea der Hauptlieferant aber die sind auch schon zu teuer , so daß sehr viele Sachen aus China kommen , Billigkombos für 25 Euro ließen sich auch nirgendwo anders fertigen .

Zu Deiner Frage wie lange ich eine Keule fische , bis sie irgend wann mal reißt mit Ausnahme bei Veranstaltungen da achte ich sehr drauf das die Schnüre möglichst neu sind . ansonsten fische ich privat auch gerne eine normale 30er mit vorgeknoteter Schlagschnur von Dega , mit dem richtigen Knoten hält das auch richtig super .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## fischfan112 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit geflochtener Schnur!*

also ich denke mal dass geflochtene schnur sicherlich viele vorteile hat (bisserkennung da weniger dehnbar als monofile und weitere würfe) aber im winter habe ich sehr schlechte erfahrungen gemacht da mir die schnur schneller eingefrohren ist als die monofile ....von schlagschnüren halte ich nicht sehrviel ich verwende immer komplett monofil ....


----------

